# Poodles who Puke



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, Maizie vomits a lot compared to our other dogs. I keep her diet to kibble and almost zero table food, and a few quality treats. However, every now and then she'll vomit for no apparent reason. Maybe once every week or two compared to Zooey who has only vomited a couple of times in the 5 1/2 years I've had her!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you tried probiotics ?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor goes through pukey stages. Sometimes it is when his acid reflux is acting up, so he goes on meds... or Tums. Other times I just need to feed him at irregular times so that he does not start anticipating dinner time with a build up of stomach acid. It is amazing how well just fiddling around with the timing of his meals by ten minutes can make a difference. He does get fed twice a day. And I adjusted the amount to allow for being given a few pieces of kibble for treats during the day. Sailor is one that turned ten and changed his whole attitude about eating, so I have to watch his waistline.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine used to puke bile quite a lot. We finally figured that he should get his two meals a day and lots of small treats through out the day. 

When we got up in the morning, he got a treat as soon as he came in from his first pee, then later he got breakfast. Eventually he was eating a very small treat each time he went out, which was multiple times a day. We always had treats that were really low in calories and small.

We never had any trouble for years with his barfing after we got settled into this routine except for the odd time here and there. Even when he got his diabetes we kept this up and he was pretty stable. Only near the end he started puking a bit more than usual but I suspect he really was not feeling well at all.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack is a vomiter. Kibble seems to be the culprit. Even my favorite, Fromm, will eventually make him puke. I've had him on canned food now for several weeks, and there hasn't been one puke episode, nor has there been any diarrhea (and he will get colitis). 

Once Jack pukes, he starves himself, leading to a vet visit because he will start pooping blood. 

Canned foods that are working well for Jack so far: Fromm Gold, Lamaderm (lamb or chicken), Wegmans Nature (cuts in gravy or pate styles), and just tried him on a can of Beyond, doing fine with that too. 

It's a good thing he's 10 pounds, so it keeps the cost down. He eats 3-4 ounces (depends on the calories per can) of canned food twice a day. My chihuahua eats 1 ounce twice a day also, so I average about a can per day. The extra bit goes to my PWD and Bichon as a topper. 

So, you are not alone with pukey poodles.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

At least once a week, Rita would get up in the morning, go outside and vomit up her undigested dinner from the night before. I was feeding the best kibble you could buy 25 years ago, probably Solid Gold if I recall right. She never finished her food...I had to shut her in the bathroom to eat or the terriers (we had 2 at the time) would just eat all her food and she would let them. It didn't matter what yummies I put on it. She was so thin that one of my grooming clients really took me to task about it when she was about a year old! I explained that I was doing the best I could...she had plenty (too much) of energy and her coat was bright and shiny, but she would only eat half of the amount she needed! She was always in a very short haircut (a Miami) and it showed every rib.

When she was 14 or 15, she bloated 3 times. I started doing research to see if there was anything I could do to prevent this. I ended up putting her on a raw diet. She immediately started gaining weight for the first time in her life and she never bloated or vomited again. She also became much more calm and she was pretty healthy until she had a stroke at age 17 1/2. She lived until age 18, when we put her to sleep. I think it was the grain in the food. At the time, it all had wheat and corn in it. I wonder how she would have done with all the great "no grain" kibble choices we have now.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter doesn't bark often but he almost always does when he drinks a lot of water.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi went through a period when she used to barf every day in the late afternoon. I was thinking of bringing her to the Vet for a Work-up on it, but I kept thinking no, this is a healthy dog, there has to be a reason that she only barfs in the late afternoon, never at night, never in the morning, when finally it dawned upon me, I was adding water to her evening meal, but not to her morning meal! My other two always ate their food dry, but they must have been drinking enough to make up for it, and Timi was not! It is difficult to keep track of water consumption with 3 dogs!
I began adding water to her morning meal, and she has literally never barfed again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sidewinder said:


> At least once a week, Rita would get up in the morning, go outside and vomit up her undigested dinner from the night before. I was feeding the best kibble you could buy 25 years ago, probably Solid Gold if I recall right. She never finished her food...I had to shut her in the bathroom to eat or the terriers (we had 2 at the time) would just eat all her food and she would let them. It didn't matter what yummies I put on it. She was so thin that one of my grooming clients really took me to task about it when she was about a year old! I explained that I was doing the best I could...she had plenty (too much) of energy and her coat was bright and shiny, but she would only eat half of the amount she needed! She was always in a very short haircut (a Miami) and it showed every rib.
> 
> 
> 
> When she was 14 or 15, she bloated 3 times. I started doing research to see if there was anything I could do to prevent this. I ended up putting her on a raw diet. She immediately started gaining weight for the first time in her life and she never bloated or vomited again. She also became much more calm and she was pretty healthy until she had a stroke at age 17 1/2. She lived until age 18, when we put her to sleep. I think it was the grain in the food. At the time, it all had wheat and corn in it. I wonder how she would have done with all the great "no grain" kibble choices we have now.



I wonder if it could have simply been the extra water content in the food? Perhaps she, like Timi just did not drink enough on her own?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Both of the poodles I've owned have been vomiters. Riley, my previous poodle would often puke in the middle of the night. I would give him a few treats before bed and that helped alot, but still occ. episodes.

Draco will really only vomit from his acid reflux when it is bad. It is more regurgitation than true vomit though. One night he had exorcist style projections in the bedrooms without warning. He is on daily prilosec tablets for it, and they have helped alot. We still have some nights where he gets sick. He will get this huffing cough Im assuming because it is burning his throat. He will cough and hack and sometimes produce bile/vomit from that. If he starts this then it usually happens several times in the night and he will want to snuggle close. 
In the night when this happens I will give him carafate liquid that helps coat and sooth his stomach.

I have recently started a pre/probiotic in his food. No episodes since starting it! Draco and I both seem to really really like it! Plus it is made right in WI.
Doctor's Choice Supplements Fido-Vite - Doctor's Choice Supplements


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That sound. That horrible sound!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle never vomits (except one time when he drank pool water). He eats raw. I wonder if that helps or maybe it is just spoos that have this issue.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey has puked maybe 2-3 times total (she's 15 months), I also put a dollop of Greek yogurt on her breakfast everyday. Don't know if that's it but it works for her.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two poodles have cast iron stomachs; seriously, last year at this time they ate all the candles in the house AND a bowl of grapes, and had no side effects! However our previous dog, a pit bull cross, DID have an extremely sensitive stomach for her whole life and we had to find a limited ingredient, high quality food that she could tolerate and never, ever, EVER give her another morsel of food. Believe me, walk into the bathroom in the middle of the night and step in cold diarrhea in your bare feet...it's quite the motivator.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Indiana said:


> ....Believe me, walk into the bathroom in the middle of the night and step in cold diarrhea in your bare feet...it's quite the motivator.


OH! Poor Mom! Poor Dad! Poor pooch! :ahhhhh:


----------



## Pompadour Poodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Gus tends to have a sensitive stomach and in response he has a pretty strict diet. However his most common barf is early morning or right before supper. 

If he gets his breakfast or supper later than normal he starts this gravely retching, like a lawnmower trying to start. Then usually he pukes bile. I also noticed that this became more frequent after I started feeding Gus in the common bowls. (before it was served in his crate) So figured Bridget the Bully (his sis) must be eating some of his portion. So I have started supervising the feedings and it has gotten much better. I also started giving him small portions in between just in case.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Pompadour Poodle said:


> Gus tends to have a sensitive stomach and in response he has a pretty strict diet. However his most common barf is early morning or right before supper.
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets his breakfast or supper later than normal he starts this gravely retching, like a lawnmower trying to start. Then usually he pukes bile. I also noticed that this became more frequent after I started feeding Gus in the common bowls. (before it was served in his crate) So figured Bridget the Bully (his sis) must be eating some of his portion. So I have started supervising the feedings and it has gotten much better. I also started giving him small portions in between just in case.



Sounds like he has "empty stomach syndrome" - so a snack before bed and mid-day would help a lot. 
Also, my feeling is that sensitive stomachs, rather than being kept of a restricted diet need to very gradually be exposed to a wide variety of foods - I think that restriction makes them more and more sensitive.


----------



## Pompadour Poodle (Jul 6, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Sounds like he has "empty stomach syndrome" - so a snack before bed and mid-day would help a lot.
> Also, my feeling is that sensitive stomachs, rather than being kept of a restricted diet need to very gradually be exposed to a wide variety of foods - I think that restriction makes them more and more sensitive.


Thanks Tiny Poodle- didn't know that this was a common thing. As far as his diet I have tried different foods, but found that certain things trigger vomiting or worse diarrhea. I guess it is trial and error.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Penny drinks lots of water too fast and pukes up mucousy water a few minutes later. This happens daily, so I'm trying to limit the amount of water she drinks at once and try to spread it out a little. She did have one day a few months ago where she threw up clear mucous about 50 times in 24 hours. Some IV fluids at the vet helped her bounce back from that, and it hasn't happened since luckily.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Pompadour Poodle said:


> Thanks Tiny Poodle- didn't know that this was a common thing. As far as his diet I have tried different foods, but found that certain things trigger vomiting or worse diarrhea. I guess it is trial and error.



What I meant was to give him just one little bite of various things, a couple of times a day, that may work to desensitize his stomach. I didn't mean to give him a full portion of a new food. If he does well with that, then you can very gradually increase variety.


----------

